# Foam insulation question, yep another



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

I have been reading about using the 2" rigid pink board. I understand that you can lay it on top of just a basic 1x4 frame. My question about this is what if you have to move your layout ?
Will there be flexing issues causing track seperation or other cracking issues.
This is a 32x72 inch layout.

Thank you


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess it would depend on what you mean by "move your layout". 

The foam is very rigid. I make dioramas out of 2x4 sheets with a frame of 1x3's that I just pick up and carry around. There is some minor movement, but I've never had any damage that I can see.

Likewise, if you have a decent benchwork frame and some joists, you can move it around your layout area without much of an issue.

For something you'll be hauling around to train shows, or intend to relocate to a new house, then you'll probably want a little more substantive frame, though. The real issue with moving these panels is that they get dinged very easily if you hit something with them. Flexibility of the panel isn't that much of an issue.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Thank you for the input. My concern is mainly that i may have to move it from a room on 2nd floor down to the basement. I guess best thing may be to glue it to a flat door.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of our members attach the 2" foam directly to
their benchwork frame.

I know that from time to time it's necessary to lean
with much of your weight on the layout. I am suspicious
that this would cause damage to the foam.

I would suggest using the thinest and cheapest plywood
for the base then glue the foam to that, Use the glue
sparringly, only a small dab here and there so that if you
want to make a change you can release it with a
wide blade putty knife.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Don, it doesn't damage the foam. Mine is 2" foam on L girder joists on 18" centers. I can lie on mine -- or could, before it had scenery.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

It would be nice to have 2" foam available in Texas! Thickest one available is only an half-inch. 

However, I am sure that laying 4 of 1/2" foam together is lot stronger than single 2" foam.


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

bluenavigator said:


> It would be nice to have 2" foam available in Texas! Thickest one available is only an half-inch.
> 
> However, I am sure that laying 4 of 1/2" foam together is lot stronger than single 2" foam.


find a smaller hardware store/lumber yard and have them order some. thats what i am going to do when i get ready to start on my layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

bluenavigator said:


> It would be nice to have 2" foam available in Texas! Thickest one available is only an half-inch.
> 
> However, I am sure that laying 4 of 1/2" foam together is lot stronger than single 2" foam.


Not sure I'd agree with that. It's not like you have grain or anything to add strength if it's offset. Your adhesive isn't any stronger than the foam.


----------



## bluenavigator (Aug 30, 2015)

For now, it is being flat with no grade. I am okay with 1/2 inch foam.


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

Ok mounted to wood with dabs of glue it is. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## brob2k1 (Dec 7, 2015)

I'm in the process of building out my benchwork which really is not benchwork its' more of a frame since it's going to sit on top of a shelf. I've decided to build the fame in two sections and then bolt them together. I did buy some plywood to put on top of the frame and then glue the foam to that but from what i've been reading that might not be needed. I hope to get all the framework completed tomorrow while the wife is at work (i'm working from home tomorrow


----------



## redman88 (Nov 25, 2015)

brob2k1 said:


> I'm in the process of building out my benchwork which really is not benchwork its' more of a frame since it's going to sit on top of a shelf. I've decided to build the fame in two sections and then bolt them together. I did buy some plywood to put on top of the frame and then glue the foam to that but from what i've been reading that might not be needed. I hope to get all the framework completed tomorrow while the wife is at work (i'm working from home tomorrow



Only need plywood if you plan on using turnout motors that mount under the track work. At least from what I have been reading


----------



## Ml-toys (Dec 19, 2013)

From what i have read some people just use a frame since the foam is so rigid.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Many of our members have used the 2" foam right on the frame
and are pleased with it..

I personally am uncomfortable with that and prefer a thin plywood
surface on the frame with the foam glued to that.
That gives you solid support for any poles or, as mentioned, under
table turnout motors, etc. It also lets you dig down in the form to
create streams or other depressions without affecting it's strength.

You also will be attaching cables of wires to the underside of the
layout and the plywood again provides support for that.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I guess I will represent the "no plywood needed" faction.

I have actually mounted my servos to the underside of my foam with double sided foam tape. I initially had reservations about this, due to the possibility of the tape losing it's adhesive, but they've been there 3+ years, and one hasn't fallen yet.

I guess digging into the foam could cause an strength issue, but remember that your foam isn't the only thing there -- I have wooden joists on 18" centers, which do the real work of holding things up. We have carved out 2" of a 3" foam layer to create a streambed. No issues with things holding up.

And the wiring? That's attached to the joists, and hangs between them with just a little slack.


----------

